# Copy or transfer recordings from spectrum receiver?



## kad7777 (Mar 21, 2008)

Is it possible to save/transfer/copy existing recordings on spectrum DVR to a Roamio when activating the roamio/cable card.

I figured no, but why not ask.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Definitely no.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

kad7777 said:


> Is it possible to save/transfer/copy existing recordings on spectrum DVR to a Roamio when activating the roamio/cable card.
> 
> I figured no, but why not ask.


If it isn't a cloud DVR but one with a physical hard drive, provided that the recorded show is not encrypted and that the STB has a firewire port _and _you still have a computer with firewire, then there are ways. The odds of having any firewire devices these days are slim to none unless you have a really (like 2000-2005) old computer.

So, in other words, 99% no, but not _definitely _no.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Even cable company TiVos encrypt the recordings, and no TiVo has ever had a firewire port. It wouldn't matter anyway due to the encryption.

Unless your cable company supports TiVoToGo downloads, it's absolutely and definitely no.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

The answer for OP is definitely no in practice. But it would be possible:

Extract the videos

If it's one of the older DVRs that supports Firewire, buy a Firewire card for your PC and then you've got some research and other work ahead of you to get it going. (At one point I had a Time Warner DVR with a Firewire port and Firewire on my PC; I never got this to work.)

Otherwise, if your DVR has component output, use a component video capture device to copy your videos to a USB key.

Otherwise, defeat HDCP with one of the well-known methods and use an HDMI video capture device to copy your videos to a USB key.

On your PC, convert the videos to TiVo format, using VideoReDo or some other method.
Copy to your TiVo with pyTiVo or TiVo Desktop.
Me, I'd either watch the videos on the DVR or buy them on Amazon Prime. This process would be more work that it's worth IMO.

Also, Spectrum does not provide the option of TiVo DVRs, it's strictly user provided.


----------

